# [User-Review] Apple Keyboard



## MiTx (21. März 2009)

Das hier wird mein erster Versuch eines Reviews.

*Hintergrund:
*
Ich habe vor Kurzem von meinem Vater ein Apple Keyboard der aktuellen Generation geschenkt bekommen. Naja, mag sich der Eine oder Andere fragen, "was will man mit ´nem Apple Keyboard an einem Windowsrechner?" Dem kann ich nur engegensetzen: Weils geil ausschaut! 

Ein Blick in den PCGH Preisvergleich ergibt einen aktuellen Preis ab ca. 45€ im Versandhandel. Mein Exemplar kommt aus dem Gravis Shop in Stuttgart und war dort für 48,99€ zu haben. Genug der Werbung!

*Test:*

Da ich zuvor jahrelang ein zufriedener Benutzer eines Dell Media Keyboard war und dem entsprechend verwöhnt war von reichlich Zusatztasten, war ich zunächst etwas skeptisch, da das Apple Designstück recht spartanisch und mit einem nicht zu leugnenden Notebooklook daherkommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank USB 2.0 ist der Anschluss selbstredend ein Kinderspiel. Das eigentliche Anschlusskabel der Tastatur ist reichlich kurz und musste bei mir mit dem mitgelieferten Extender verlängert werden. Allerdings ist der Anschluss mal wieder was Applespezifisches und daher kann die Verlängerung tatsächlich nur mit der Tastatur verwendet werden. Zu bemerken sei an dieser Stelle der eingebaute USB 2.0 Hub mit 2 Anschlüssen links und rechts seitlich in der untergebauten dünnen Leiste. Ich selbst habe an einem Anschluss meine Maus und am anderen zeitweise die Digicam betrieben. 

*ACHTUNG: *_Es ist nicht möglich an diesen Anschlüssen leistungshungrige Peripherie wie Festplatten, Scanner oder ähnliches zu betreiben! Es steht leider nicht genügend Versorgungsspannung zur Verfügung!_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überraschend ist das wirklich ungwohnte Schreibgefühl. Als Zehnfingerschreiberling fällt die Umgewöhnung relativ leicht. Die Tasten haben bauartbedingt einen extrem kurzen Hub. Die weißen Tasten sind an der Oberfläche leicht angerauht (kann man nicht sehen, nur spüren ) und vom Abstand her absolut vergleichbar mit einer Standardtastatur. Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das Keyboard höher zu stellen, bleiben die Hände immer in einer angenehm niedrigen Position. Man hat das Gefühl direkt auf dem Tisch zu tippen. Sicherlich ein weiterer Punkt, der unter Umständen einige Eingewöhnungszeit mit sich bringen kann.

Extrem auffällig ist das Layout der einzelnen Tasten. Diese ensprechen nicht der üblichen gewohnten Anordnung und Funktion. Zum Beispiel gibt es keine Windowstaste. Die Funktion dieser, wird vom der CMD (Command) Taste übernommen, welche sich auch wie gewohnt direkt neben der Leertaste findet. Das @ wird wie gewohnt mit altGr + Q erzeugt, steht allerdings appletypisch auf dem L. Wer es weiß, macht den Fehler erst gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Negativ fällt auf, dass die von MacOS X genutzen Zusatztasten in der oberen Reihe nur teilweise unter Vista genutzt werden können. Es existiert die Möglichkeit über den Bootcamp Treiber von Apple eine weitestgehende Kompatibilität her zu stellen, allerdings versagte der Kniff auf meinem Testrechner. Bekannt ist weiterhin, dass der Trick auch nicht unter 64 Bit Betriebssystemen von Microsoft funktioniert.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, z.B. die Auswurftaste für das DVD Laufwerk zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen ist ein Keylogger. Allerdings erschließt sich mir aus dem dafür notwendigen Aufwand nicht der letztliche Nutzen.

Die Bedienungselemente für die Mediaplayersteuerung und Lautstärkeregulierung (F7 bis F12) funktionieren ohne Zusätze tadellos im Windows Media Player, iTunes und VLC (alles unter Vista Home Premium 32 Bit). Ebenfalls nicht zur Mitarbeit zu Bewegen waren die Tasten für die Helligkeitssteuerung (F1 und F2).

Für Schnellschreiber wie mich, ist das Apple Keyboard ein wahrer Segen. Knackige Anschläge, gute Ergonomie und natürlich das überragende Design machen das Gerät zu einer echten Bereicherung im heimischen Office. Für Zocker ist das Gerät bedingt auch geeignet. Allerdings sind hier die Pfeiltasten (zum Beispiel für TMNF) Geschmackssache, da der Hub eben sehr gering ausfällt.

Shooter sind überhaupt kein Problem und machen richtig Spaß. Es ist auch möglich mehr als 3 Tasten auf einmal zu drücken (Duckjump und dergleichen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man oben sehen kann, ist lediglich auf der Rückseite das berühmte Apfellogo zu finden. Allgemein ist die Rückseite im Gegensatz zum hochwertigen Aludeckel aus weißem Hochglanzkunststoff gefertigt. 

Als Zubehör zum Paket liegt ausser einer kurzen Beschreibung und der dringend nötigen USB Verlängerung nichts bei. Keine CD, Keine Sticker... alles sehr minimalistisch und stylisch. Mir gefällts.

*Fazit:*

Der Preis ist für ein Appleprodukt in Ordnung. Design ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich finds GEIL, GEIL, GEIL!

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist überdurchschnittlich gut. Die verwendeten Materialien entsprechen dem aktuellen Appledesign und sind gewohnt hochwertig. Für mich als Raucher könnten sich lediglich die weißen Tasten langfristig als Problem erweisen... 

Ob ich Sie weiter empfehlen würde? Teils/ teils. Einersteits ist das Teil einfach nur schick, andererseits gibt es für das gleiche Geld sicherlich praktischere Schreibutensilien, deren Funktionsumfang Betriebssystembedingt nicht so beschränkt ausfallen.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild des Keyboard mit Verpackung direkt nach dem Anschließen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei sei bemerkt: Das komplette Review wurde auf dem Apple Keyboard getippt. Für Lob, Kritik und Anmerkungen bin ich dankbar.

Johnny Katapultski


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Schöne Review. Kannst du vllt. auch noch mal die Funktion unter Win XP und 7 testen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Dr.House (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Geiles Review 

Hab auch schon mal mit den Gedanken gepielt mir ne Apple Tastatur zu holen,wegen dem geilen Design,nur wusste ich nicht ,ob die ganzen Tasten funktionieren.

Jetzt werd ich mir die auch noch holen,da ich nichtraucher bin,sollte die Farbe auch so bleiben.

Danke und grüße von House


----------



## MiTx (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Danke, danke! Das bestärkt mich, in dieser Richtung mehr zu schreiben 

Zu XP: Die Tastatur funktioniert hier wie ein normales USB Keyboard, allerdings werden die Mediaplayertasten nur in iTunes korrekt erkannt und genutzt. Ansonsten sind ebenfalls keine Zusatztasten nutzbar und alle anderen Einschränkungen haben hier genauso Gültigkeit.

zu Win7: Exakt das Gleiche wie unter Vista, aber der Bootcamptreiber lässt sich erst gar nicht starten, bleibt also damit genauso wirkungslos (bei mir) wie im ursprünglichen Test.


----------



## entenpost1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

hmm will mir im sommer einen Mac kaufen.. weiß ich schon was mich erwartet aber sehr gutes Review!! gute geschrieben und sehr informativ


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

hast du fein gemacht...schöner Test hatte auch mal überlegt diese zu kaufen..aber weiss ist nicht mein Ding...und Testen konnte ich diese vorher auch nicht..


----------



## MiTx (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

danke... ansonsten einfach mal in den MediaMarkt gehen... die verkaufen auch Apple Maschinen. die sollten da auch die Tastaturen haben...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Ist die Tastatur wirklich da Geld wert, dass du keine aufgemotzte Logitech gekauft hast ?


----------



## MiTx (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Gute Frage... Für Vielschreiber wie mich, ist das Keyboard auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung. Wer mit dem Verzicht auf ein paar Zusatzfunktionen leben kann und wert auf ein modernes Design legt, welches ohne schwarzes Allerweltsplastik auskommt, der kann bei Apple zugreifen. 

Die nächsten Tage schreibe ich noch ein Review über die Apple Mighty Mouse.


----------



## julius (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Tastatur ist wirklich sehr gut. Man muss blos im bei besonders trockenem Wetter drauf achten nicht statisch aufgeladen zu sein. Sonst langt die Tastatur einem en Schlag 

- Betreibe das gerät an einem iMAC 24" zoll und bin zufrieden! Mit der Zeit werden die Tasten glatter. und man sieht jedes Stabkorn deshalb einmal die Woche abstauben!


----------



## MiTx (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

kleines update: Hab grad feststellen müssen, dass auch ein SanDisk Cruzer Micro 8GB ums Verrecken nicht zur Mitarbeit am integrierten Hub zu bewegen ist. Es erscheint der Fehler: "Versorgungsspannung nicht ausreichtend".

Bei dieser Aussage seitens Vista bin ich allerdings etwas skeptisch, da bislang alle anderen USB-Sticks fehlerfrei mit voller USB2.0 Geschwindigkeit liefen. Auch meinen MS Mouse macht keine Zicken...

Ich behalte dieses Verhalten weiter im Auge...


----------



## caine2011 (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

also ich bin mit dem apple keyboard auch sehr zufrieden, ich habe es auf arbeit und beim programmieren ist es derartig schnell dass ich eine codezeile um den faktor 1,5 schneller schreibe(da gibts bei uns auf arbeit ein statistik tool das da mit rechnet)

gerade für leute die etwas ungeschickter sind oder große finger haben ist das vertippen nun nicht mehr möglich. außerdem ist der tasten anschlag genial

für mich zu hause zu spielen wäre das allerdings nichts...


ansonsten kann ich dem threadersteller nur zustimmen:spitzen tastatur


schönes review: cool


----------



## MiTx (14. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

hab grad festgestellt: zum BF2142 zocken taugt das Board auch nicht... man kann die F (-unktions) Tasten nicht verwenden um zum Beispiel im Transporthubschrauber die Positionen zu wechseln... Damit steht für mich fest: Das Gerät ist super! ...Aber eben nur zum Tippen, oder direkt am Mac.


----------



## MiTx (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

und wieder ein kleines Update: nur die F1 und F2 Taste lassen sich nicht zur Mitarbeit bewegen. Über diese wird am Mac die Helligkeit für´s Display geregelt. Anscheinend gibt es da unter Vista und XP Kompatibilitätsprobleme. 

Ebenfalls unschön ist, dass die weißen Tasten tatsächlich noch viiiiiel schneller dreckig werden und schwerer zu reinigen sind, als befürchtet.


----------



## feivel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

ne tastatur die nicht vollwertig nutzbar ist, ist uninteressant in meinen augen.


----------



## MiTx (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Tastatur vollwertig mit einem Mac betrieben werden kann. Ich wollte lediglich die Einsatzmöglichkeiten unter Windows-basierten Rechnern aufzeigen.


----------



## feivel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

für macs mag sie sehr gut sein, für winpcs würde ich andere tastaturen bevorzugen


----------



## MiTx (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

Da stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu


----------



## Havenger (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Apple Keyboard*

suche die pause taste auf dem kb wo ist die ?


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

gutes Review  - die Tastatur sieht echt sehr schick aus


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2009)

Der vorletzte Post ist zwar shon 1 Monat her, aber ich finde das Review recht gut, obwohl ich die Tastatur viel zu teuer für dieses "eigenwillige" Design finde und der Anschlag einer Notebooktastatur gleicht

mfg


----------



## i!!m@tic (29. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, ich spiele auch seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir diese Tastatur zu holen, du hast mich jetzt davon überzeugt. Danke. Ich werd sie dann zusammen mit der G15 betreiben.


----------

